# what to eat to maintain weight?



## Carina1962 (May 20, 2013)

I have a long way to go but thinking in advance, what do others do once they have reached their goal weight and just want to maintain?  I am eating 1250 calories a day at the moment to lose weight but just wondered what sort of food can us diabetics fill up on when we need to maintain.


----------



## Mark T (May 20, 2013)

nuts nuts nuts

(but I don't always get the balance right and find I can easily put on a kg)


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

I'm following Slimming World, and when I reach target I'm going to carry on going (it's free as long as you stay within 3 lbs of target weight, with a week's grace to get back after a slip-up).  

What will I use my extra syn/calorie allowance on?  No idea yet - but my insulin resistance has reduced to such an extent that it's not D that will restrict my choice of extras, but the fact that if I go silly with the carbs the weight will go straight back on.


----------



## Dory (May 21, 2013)

Lee Lee - are you excited about not having to weigh anything?!!!!  I'm looking forward to not having to get the scales out at breakfast for my cereal when I get to target!!!


----------



## LeeLee (May 21, 2013)

I think I'll have to weigh naughty stuff for the rest of my life.  By carrying on at group when I'm at target, I will see the consequences of failure to weigh quickly enough to fix any small gains before I backslide into a blobby blubbery state again!

I'm going to set my target at the 6 stone off mark, which is the top end of 'overweight' rather than 'obese' (only one and a half lbs to go).  I will then try to maintain that weight for a couple of months before re-setting the target at another stone lower.


----------



## Dory (May 21, 2013)

oh wow only 1 1/2lbs to go! didn't realise you were so close!  When's weigh in?

Yes i think you still have to count/weigh syns stuff it's just the healthy extras you don't have to weight when you're at target.  Can't tell you what a relief that will be (when abroad, asking the waiters 'excuse me, do you have a set of scales for my crunchy bran and milk please?' is something I've never been able to brave!)

good luck!!


----------



## Carina1962 (May 21, 2013)

Lee Lee, with this significant amount of weight loss are your BS readings now in the non-diabetic range?  i have about 6 to 7 stones to lose too (have only lost 8lbs so far, so will be a long journey)


----------



## LeeLee (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Dory, weigh-in is Weds evening. 

Carina, YES my BGs are all within non-D range.  That means I can have my weekly splurge on weigh-in night knowing that my pancreas will deal with it and my body will use the insulin it chucks out.  Unfortunately I'll always be diabetic, but if I take care I won't get out of control again.


----------

